# New Machine thoughts



## thewilds (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, we're currently serving around 150-200 coffees per day on a San Remo Verona - which we got second hand when we opened. It's done over 300k shots!

We'd like to upgrade and it's a bit of a minefield out there. Our baristas want a La Maz but I feel like we're paying for the name and there are a lot of good machines for waay less.

What are people't thoughts about 2 group machines to handle that demand? Would be great to have some tips....looking forward to peoples ideas....


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey up!

Should it remain a semi automatic or have you thought about a multi-group lever as well?


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Why don't you get an used LM, there are plenty at reasonable prices. Can hardly be beat, at used price.


----------



## thewilds (Jul 14, 2016)

thanks for the replies, definitely a semi auto all the way.

- one of our suppliers has recommended a conti monte carlo - anyone have any experience?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

thewilds said:


> thanks for the replies, definitely a semi auto all the way.
> 
> - one of our suppliers has recommended a conti monte carlo - anyone have any experience?


 No but an important consideration is to pick a machine where maintenance engineers and parts are easily available in your area.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thewilds said:


> thanks for the replies, definitely a semi auto all the way.
> 
> - one of our suppliers has recommended a conti monte carlo - anyone have any experience?


 Conti have engineer support all over the country, are much cheaper than most and are well made, we had the two group lever at our forum day this year, it was fabulous


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a great deal on a Fracino...... aftersales/parts great as they are based in Birmingham and they are built well (I have a 12 year old Contempo from new that is still going strong!)


----------

